# 

## seboljedenascie

Witajcie,
właśnie rozpoczynam wymierzanie materiałów na domek z poddaszem na działce rekreacyjnej.
Domek będzie miał wymiary 700x530 i będzie stał na słupach fundamentowych.
Czy takie wymiary będą odpowiednie:
1.podwalina i słupy (kantówki) na których będzie się opierał dach oraz podłoga poddasza o w wymiarach 140mmx140mm 
2.legary na dolnej i górnej podłodze 50mmx200mm 
3.konstrukcja ścian 50mmx140mm

Czy któryś z wymiarów nie jest za mały lub za duży?


Pozdrawiam
Sebastian

----------


## mariober

co ile masz te słupy  ? na podwalinę  lepiej użyj  to co na legary  , zbij razem 50x200  to będzie konstrukcja  nośna całego budynku  ale słupy betonowe daj co 2m .Reszta w porządku.

----------


## seboljedenascie

Dzięki wielkie za odpowiedź.Słupy mam dokładnie co 2m  :smile:

----------


## wiesiek6308

Coś mi tu nie gra. Nie chodzi o wymiary materiału. Budynek powyżej 35 m2 i z poddaszem to już powinien być projekt i tam będą przeliczone materiały.

----------


## seboljedenascie

Domek powstaje na starych fundamentach w miejscu starego domu który jest w dokumentach i wymiary trochę zaokrągliłem bo dokładnie mieścimy się w 35m.

----------

